# Moving to Yucatan



## druanna (May 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone! Excited to finally move to the Quintano Roo. Husband finally medically retired from the navy and we plan to move early june. Anyone here living in Quintano Roo/Yucatan/Campeche area? We have 2 small children 4 and 5 and looking for a good expat community down there. Looking to purchase property there near a good ecovillage as we are into the Green thing . Can anyone direct us? Thanx a bunch. We are living in northern Baja near San diego. 

Druanna


----------



## curiosa (Feb 23, 2011)

Merida is really nice as it has all you can could need. There are many bilingual schools for children. Tulum is also a nice area with a lot of ex-pats and very eco-friendly.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you done any research on the Yucatan Peninsula vs. the Baja Peninsula?

They seem to be 180 degree opposites, hot and dry Baja vs. sweltering hot humid Yucatan.

Hope your young children can adapt to these changes. 

Maybe think about renting for a year to see if the Yucatan is right for all you guys...suerte y paz


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with a previous post that, Tulum may be a good place for you as far as finding an eco-friendly community to live in. It is a beautiful town with brilliant beaches.

There are billigual schools in Tulum.

Personally, I have not found there to be very much information on this forum regarding QR. I would suggest finding a forum to post on that is more focused on where you would like to live.

I appeciate this forum, find it to be very educational and am very thankful that there are people here that are able to provide invaluable information.

I think it is also good thing to also be connected to a forum that is focused on an area that you live, or would like to live.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Oops, did I repeat myself? 

Note to self, do not post after a glass of wine, or two.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Merida is a wonderful place, my kids (although older) went to very good schools there and we all enjoyed the area very much. I am trying to save $ to return as soon as I can..... but with the economy here it's been very hard.
It might be good to consider, even if you have been living in Baja with the close proximity of San Diego, etc. that colonial Mexico will be a BIG change for all of you so larger cities with more expats might make it easier to adapt. Merida being a capital city offers everything you could need without it being limiting, yes the weather is very challenging during the summer months, very hot and very humid so plan accordingly. Lovely area we miss!


----------



## thehoosier (Sep 10, 2010)

I also agree the Merida is a great city to live in. Home and land prices here are much more reasonable than the Caribbean coast. We have been looking to live out in the country side near Merida. To buy land and build a house in a nearby Colonial town is very cheap. Merida has all your modern needs and has lots of history. The State of Yucatan has been expanding the highways, which makes country living even more appealing. I believe Merida host the largest expat community in the Yucatan Peninsula. As for the heat, it's not too bad. You get use to it. I rather be here in May then back in Indiana in July. Just do your errands in the morning, relax in the afternoon and head out in the evenings to enjoy the nightlife.


----------

